# Help Id'Ing A Watch On A Talk Show



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I was watching the Late Night with Jimmy Fallon Show last night and he had a guest on there from one of the zoo's by the name of Jeff Musial, who was showing off a bunch of animals. During several parts of the interview you could catch a pretty good glimpse of his watch. It is pretty cool and I have no idea what it is. There are 2 parts to the interview and probably the best peeks are @ around :50 - 1:00 of the 2nd part.

The interview is interesting in itself... if you have any interest in this sort of thing be sure and watch them through plus a few more shots of the watch.

I believe the watch is a B&R. I don't particularly care for them either... seen the current thread? But I would like to know for sure and a model # if possible.

Sorry, I don't know how to do any screen captures... so here are the videos:

Watch ID please


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry, posted this in the wrong category... Mod please remove. Thanx!


----------

